# Northeast Houston CCA Banquet April 30



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

Greeting friends. A cordial invitation s given for the
 *17th annual CCA in Humble*

Date - April 30 (Saturday)
Location- Humble Civic Center, 8233 Will Clayton
Time - 5:00-9:30pm (serving 6:30-8:00) Country Cajun Cookers back by popular demand
*Crawfish Boil, sausage, corn,potatoes , beer & softdrinks*
*Hot dogs for kids under 12*
Cost - Adults $25 & children under 12 $10
Events- Live & silent auctions/guided trip fishing &hunting trips/framed art/ also a special auction for a _Mystery Cooler_, Raffles including a special raffle for a fully rigged kayak,
Exhibitors- Boats, Cars, Rods/reels & lures
Questions ?- shoot me an e-mail

Hope to see ya'll


----------



## Reel Texan (Oct 21, 2004)

*NEH CCA Exhibitors*

Here is a list of the confirmed Exhibitors that will be there. There will be more added to the list before the 30th. I will update the list again before the event.

LMC Marine

Castaway Rods

Gem Custom Rods

Larry Gore Outfitters

William Crist

Deerbrook Forest Chrysler/Jeep

Tracker Marine

Texas Tackle

Breakwater Marine Electronics

Aventura Jewelers

Bowden Marine

Holliday Marine

DickieColburn

H&H Custom Rods

Marine Max


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

*Update for Kayak Raffle*

The special raffle at the banquet will be for :
14'-0" TARPON KAYAK by Wilderness System
with a Fishing Package

Werner 240 Paddle

Inflatable PFD by Stearns

Tickets $5. ea or 5 for $20.


----------



## shallow-minded (Jan 24, 2005)

Do you have to be present to win the kayak or is there another way to buy tickets?


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

You do not have to be in attendance although the chapter would love to see all attend. If you can't make it shoot me an e-mail and a money order made out to CCA would be fine. I will then need your address to send the stubs back to you while I'll then enter the tickets in the raffle box. E-mail me at [email protected] .

Thanks, Ken


----------

